# BLANK-A-PALOOZA!



## Bobostro61 (Apr 27, 2013)

Killed the last of my first gallon of Silmar41 making these.  We'll see later what's on the inside!
Hmmmm...  Now what am I supposed to do now that I'm out of resin?  Guess I'll make some pens and pipes!


----------



## plantman (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW !! Bob your swirls look fantastic. Can't wait to see the finished pens.  Jim  S


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Bob are you hooked yet? I think we have another addict on our hands.... Great looking pours! Cannot wait to see some pens from them.


----------

